
Before emojis: the utopian graphic language of Marie and Otto Neurath - Kaibeezy
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2019/aug/27/pictures-unite-graphic-design-vision-marie-otto-neurath
======
Kaibeezy
_While the narrative of human progress usually has hieroglyphics as way
station to sophisticated written and verbal communication, Otto held on to the
value of simple rule-based combinations of symbols and colours, particularly
to graphically show complex data in easily graspable ways._

See also: _Isotype Revisited_ , proceedings of a 3-year research project at U
Reading,
[http://isotyperevisited.org/2012/08/introduction.html](http://isotyperevisited.org/2012/08/introduction.html)

